# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Ή ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα στο μεσοπόλεμο: 1922-1940

## emerald

'Ενα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που βρήκα και θέλησα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας και αφορά τη δράση της ελληνικής ακτοπλοϊας κατά την περίοδο του μεσοπολέμου.
_

"Την εποχή της ιδρύσεώς της η <<ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΚΗ  ΕΝΩΣΗ>> βρέθηκε με μια βαριά κληρονομιά, κάτω απο αντίξοες  περιστάσεις και έναν μεγάλο αριθμό παλαιών και κουρασμένων πλοίων. Ο ¶  Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος και στη συνέχεια η Μικρασιατική καταστροφή προκάλεσαν  την κατάρευση της Ελλάδας των πέντε θαλασσών και των δύο Ηπείρων.  Μοιρραία συρικνώθηκε και η δραστηριότητα της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας,  έχοντας χάσει την πελατεία των ξεριζωμένων απο Έλληνες περιοχών, και  αναγκάστηκε να περιοριστεί στο Αιγαίο, στο Ιόνιο και στο Κρητικό  πέλαγος,και να αναζητήσει στο στενό πλέον χώρο της Ελλάδας ταμέσα   συντήρησής της..."

_Πηγή πληροφοριών: _http://astypalaia.wordpress.com/2010/02/07/_
_Η ελληνική ακτοπλοϊα στο μεσοπόλεμο, από τον: Νικόλαο Καστρενόπουλο_

----------

